# Anyone wade offatss bayou by galveston airport?



## eyef1shin

Been studying the map, and this looks like it could be a good spot, anyone wade behind the galveston airport?


----------



## eyef1shin

wonder why my attachement isn't showing....


----------



## Crusader

It is a well-known (and trodden) spot according to books


----------



## Profish00

Street view showed city garbage cans at the parking area, like you see on the beach


----------



## bubbas kenner

One of my favorite spots from my teenage years,through white curly tails.


----------



## eyef1shin

Just wondering if it would be better to try there instead of fighting everyone at SWP. Known to hold Flounder?


----------



## Marshman

As a young pre boat owning man, I did wade this a many a day. Kinda cool when the CAF was there, with the old warbirds coming in over your head. Be careful, there are a couple guts that don't show too well on that map, work slow, fish slow, especially in the wintertime.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Short answer is yes. It has been thoroughly waded. Lots of good memories there from a kid who grew up a 5 minute bike ride away .


----------



## eyef1shin

So with the madness at SWP, is it a decent spot or should I continue to look elsewhere? I'm driving from Tomball, so if produces decently, then I'll make the drive to try it. What kind of bottom is it?


----------



## Stumpgrinder

eyef1shin said:


> So with the madness at SWP, is it a decent spot or should I continue to look elsewhere? I'm driving from Tomball, so if produces decently, then I'll make the drive to try it. What kind of bottom is it?


 Wade parallel to Long reef, ( youll see it on google earth ) the bottom is fine . It gets deep fast , real fast


----------



## charlie23

if you're looking to wade for flounder, try the sewer plant by the base of pelican island bridge


----------



## eyef1shin

Looking at the picture, the flats on the left next to the causeway?


----------



## Big Guns 1971

For some reason the left side of the weather center pier held lots of stingray. There are steep drop-offs and sandy bottom. I never really did that great there. We caught flounder and reds just never got that many in a trip.


----------



## charlie23

correct, eyef1shin.... although people never refer that bridge as the "causeway" as the map stated, more so just the pelican island bridge.

park on the side of harborside dr, and walk about 100 yard or so.


----------



## fishcat01

You guys do know that the Galveston Sewage treatment plant discharges right there. Just sayin'.

I see that was mentioned above. Personally, I would not wade there or eat anything from there.


----------



## Southernflounder

fishcat01 said:


> You guys do know that the Galveston Sewage treatment plant discharges right there. Just sayin'.
> 
> I see that was mentioned above. Personally, I would not wade there or eat anything from there.


That water ends up in the whole channel and bay but is treated before it is released so what's the harm of fishing there?


----------



## omgidk

that whole shore line is hard sand bottom, best of luck.Tons of people park there during the summer and party, don't be surprised to snag a beer can or two.


----------



## fishcat01

Southernflounder said:


> That water ends up in the whole channel and bay but is treated before it is released so what's the harm of fishing there?


Sewage effluent contains millions of pathogens (viruses and bacteria) most of which are not killed with disinfection (and that is if the City is 100% permit compliant). Like most municipalities, I would be surprised if they monitor chlorine residuals more than once per day. Consider that the UTMB and St Mary's Hospitals are a significant contributor of sewage waste, especially in the winter time when tourism is lower. Would you drink sewage effluent? I don't think so. The plant outfall is directly into that area. Just much better odds of being at risk.

As far as emptying into the ship channel; sometimes dilution is the solution to pollution. :rotfl:


----------



## ol' salt

Waded it 20+ years ago. Not a fantastic place. Used to catch a few there.


----------



## lapesca67

The point and shoreline directly behind Moody Gardens used to hold solid winter trout. Hit it on a moving tide and fish mirrolures or faster sinking plugs. you will find the fish by hitting different water columns. Make your casts through a 180 degree range and concentrate on depth by counting to allow your plug to sink, then work that depth throughout the casting arc. Work all depths from that location until you find a bite, then move 30 to 50 feet and repeat.


----------

